# Moving on 1st October....



## SBSR (Jul 1, 2008)

Any last advice?!?


----------



## grasshopper (Aug 12, 2008)

Bring a whole bunch of passport sized photos - you won't regret it, seems like everywhere needs at least a couple of photos.


----------



## SBSR (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm guessing that every time I enter the country from now on I should come loaded up with booze?!?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

SBSR said:


> I'm guessing that every time I enter the country from now on I should come loaded up with booze?!?


Yes, you can buy it at Duty Free- and once here, get yourself an alcohol license, and you will also be able to obtain it ( legally)


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> Yes, you can buy it at Duty Free- and once here, get yourself an alcohol license, and you will also be able to obtain it ( legally)


But not as cheaply as other places

As said, numerous passport photos, copies of passport and a whole lot of patience in readiness for Dubai red tape


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

[email protected] 

Bring a sense of humour too, it'll see you through your first few weeks!


----------



## Kansaag (Aug 6, 2008)

1. If you use vitamins ex Omega 3 & 6, etc. bring it along. Very few health shops and very expensive. 

2. Good quality suntain lotion - factor 30 - 40. Limited here and expensive.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> But not as cheaply as other places
> 
> As said, numerous passport photos, copies of passport and a whole lot of patience in readiness for Dubai red tape


I know it can be bought cheaper...and I hope you still have a license though...
It only takes being stopped in Sharjah ( a dry emirate) and you will be in big trouble ( license or not...but without one- you will be in serious trouble)


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Make sure you've let your bank / credit card company know that you're coming out so they don't try and freeze your card. Otherwise:

1. You'll end up in an emergency and won't be able to pay for something
2. You'll have to spend ages on the phone trying to get it unlocked.

I did it just before I came out this time, as it happened to me in the US 2 years ago. I then tried to ring back to the UK but the operator said he needed my credit card to authorise the call (which I was making to get the card re-authorised). AAAAGGHH. Luckily he was a nice operator and put me through anyway, pays to be polite to people


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes I have a licence sgilli , just begrudge the 30% tax


One thing to be aware of at the moment. Due to card fraud in the UAE, international transactions, both ATM & POS (shopping using your card) have been stopped by the banks here.

Make sure you have plenty of cash, as it is not clear when this block will be lifted


----------



## Kansaag (Aug 6, 2008)

*When?*




Ogri750 said:


> Yes I have a licence sgilli , just begrudge the 30% tax
> 
> 
> One thing to be aware of at the moment. Due to card fraud in the UAE, international transactions, both ATM & POS (shopping using your card) have been stopped by the banks here.
> ...


I still used my cards last night, without any problems.....


----------



## SBSR (Jul 1, 2008)

Kansaag said:


> 2. Good quality suntain lotion - factor 30 - 40. Limited here and expensive.


Suntan lotion!?!....thought they would be bringing it in by the ship load!

Thanks for the advice.

Do you need to bring rental references or references for banks? (the bank one is odd...but got caught out with it in Ireland).


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Kansaag said:


> I still used my cards last night, without any problems.....


3 of the ATM's I have tried to use in the last 3 days have all had a message about not allowing international transactions. Got the money in te UK account, but if I try to use my card, I receive "Invalid Transaction". I have checked with my UK bank and there is no problem that end


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Guys,

I spent this morning with my bank manager here in Spain sorting out the theft of money from my account. My card had been cloned and 4 transactions totally almost 14,000AED was lifted last week in Dubai......I was in the UK at the time of the thefts.

Be bloody careful!!!


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

is this right about a block on international cards?? Then how on earth do we access funds before we get our first paycheck


----------

